# one more set



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

these are the concept models for my old mining town that mine shut down and sold the houses off to whoever wanted them. this was a small hard rock mine that shutdown in the 1930's they were build as simple shotgun shacks for workers as the mine was in a remote area they were built as 18 by 20 two room units, after the shut down and sale most were modified by owners.
View attachment 261569


this is the basic unit two more are being built both have a add-on flat roof kitchen one has a lean-to car port with a better support for porch roof with a 2by4 railing.

View attachment 261585


this one has a roof extended out over porch with railing added the others are the same for front one has a flat roof kitchen the other a 10 foot addition on rear and a carport.
View attachment 261593

the third has a 10 ft. step down addition the other is a mirror image of this with a screened in porch the third will have addition's on both sides with glassed in porch, there will be one more that will be built as a 38 by 20 with a mud room and a store front where porch is, was originally the company store and will remain as a store. all but the last one are cut out and in various stages of construction now.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

J.C., they look good. :thumbsup:

born and raised here in northeast pa. coal country i know just what your going for.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

thanks Cole might not to be able to put all 13 units on layout(time will tell) but still 11 houses and store will give appearance of a once bustling town, no matter where you live if there was mining, oil , milling or other company's that supplied housing for employees there are small patches left of company towns.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

They look like small houses seen in many
parts of the country. would one or two
slightly larger 'supervisors' homes be a good
idea?

Don


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

DonR said:


> They look like small houses seen in many
> parts of the country. would one or two
> slightly larger 'supervisors' homes be a good
> idea?
> ...


thought about it Don but it if I did I'd lose 3 or 4 smaller units so the brass hats lived elsewhere.


----------

